# Best Chocolate for Eating



## kansasgirl (Oct 22, 2004)

I am curious as to what chocolates some of you like for eating (as opposed to baking).  I love a good quality piece of chocolate - it makes me so happy!  I have found Dolfin chocolates recently - they are so amazing and worth a visit to the website.  Not only do they have plain chocolates, but they also have the most exotic flavors - Hot Masala, Dark with Ginger, Milk with Ceylon Cinnamon, Orange, Milk with Earl Grey Tea, etc.  What are some of your favorites?

PS - Love the quote I saw earlier about strength - breaking a chocolate bar into four pieces and having the strength to eat only one piece - wonderful!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 22, 2004)

does anyone consider adding nuts or fruits or flavors to chocolate "adulterating" them. ok, i'm gonna run away now.....................

oh, and i love hersheys, perugina, cadbury's, and yorkie's.


ooh, and i forgot about lindt truffles...


----------



## merstarr (Oct 22, 2004)

kansasgirl said:
			
		

> I am curious as to what chocolates some of you like for eating (as opposed to baking).  I love a good quality piece of chocolate - it makes me so happy!  I have found Dolfin chocolates recently - they are so amazing and worth a visit to the website.  Not only do they have plain chocolates, but they also have the most exotic flavors - Hot Masala, Dark with Ginger, Milk with Ceylon Cinnamon, Orange, Milk with Earl Grey Tea, etc.  What are some of your favorites?
> 
> PS - Love the quote I saw earlier about strength - breaking a chocolate bar into four pieces and having the strength to eat only one piece - wonderful!



Glad you like "my" quote. Being a full-fledged chocoholic, that's my favorite! 

For eating chocolate, I like Lindt with hazelnuts or almonds, Valrhona milk chocolate, Galler dark and milk chocolate, Ferrero Rocher, and if I'm in a bittersweet mood, Callebaut bittersweet. I had the absolute best eating chocolates in Switzerland; even the Lindt, which is accessible here in the U.S., tasted superior.  (For baking, I like Scharffen Berger bittersweet and Ghirardelli bittersweet and semisweet).


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 22, 2004)

godiva chocolate is great!! i make chocolate cheesecake from their chocolate it tastes excellent!


----------



## marmalady (Oct 22, 2004)

I bought a hunk of Callebaut milk chocolate to make a frosting with - well, the frosting never got made!  It was awesome!  I also like to cook with their white chocolate - it melts easily and doesn't seem as fragile as other white chocolates.

Also, from a supermarket brand - Hersheys is making their 'special dark chocolate' in chips now; made some choc. chippers with those and they wre excellent!


----------



## osucook (Oct 22, 2004)

I am so glad that I can relate to some other chocoholics like myself.

In cleveland, there is an excellent chocolate place called Faroh's Candies.  They have some of the best chocolate I have ever tasted.  But since I don't live close enough occasionally Malley's chocolates will do the trick.  And for gifts I recommend Harry & David's chocolates- oooh so good.  

But if you are ever in cleveland look up Faroh's.  Its a family operated business.  Sometimes after valentines day, easter, and x-mas,  I take a drive out there for the "mistakes" which I think taste just as good however they don't look quite perfect.


----------



## pst1can (Oct 22, 2004)

*Best chocolate for eating...*

The absolute best choclates for eating in Canada is Rogers Choclates. They have been made since 1885...originated in Vancouver...can be purchased online if this interests you.  . They can be found at www.rogerschoclates.com
                                       mmmmmmmmmChocoholics Unite!!!!!
                                                                            Pst 8)


----------



## jkath (Oct 23, 2004)

I have a true love with Ethel M chocolates. They are made just outside of Las Vegas, in Henderson, NV. Their factory is fun to visit, and their chocolates are so good! My favorite is a dark chocolate with a creamy tart lemon filling. Aaah! The food of the gods! They also have many liquer chocolates. On my way to the factory in June, we were rear-ended by a local. I was driving and ended up with a horrible headache where my head had hit the headrest. Ethel M Cherry Cordials did the trick. About 6 of 'em on an empty stomach, and I'd forgotten about the accident!
www.ethelm.com
PS - they ship all over - try them!


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 23, 2004)

When I was in high school my best friend was an exchange student from England.  Her mom would send care packages of Cadbury chocolate (and Polo Mints, too, which I miss!).  I got so spoiled!  It's tough to find in the states, but it's one of the very few chocolates I'll eat.  Most of the Cadbury you find in the US is made by Hershey, a chocolate I don't like at all.  And I live about 15 minutes from Hershey, PA, so that's blasphemy around here!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 23, 2004)

I have a brother-in-law who lives in Germany.  He has sent fine Swiss and German chocolates in the past.  They were creamy smooth, and very good.  But for chocolate (as in boxed and filled), I like See's Chocolates out of California.  I also love many of the hazlenut cream blended chocolates (yes, even Ice Cubes).  I do like Hershe's and Nestle's, and love the french Silk Chocolate made by...  Oh I can't think of the brand name right now.  But when I get hungry for chocolate, my first choice is Cadbury.  It has been ever since my Dad introduced me to my first Caramello.  I adore the dairy flavor, blended with the rich chocolate.  And that gooey caramel center gives me shivers.

I know that it's not the finest chocolate on Earth.  But it's my favorite, followed closely by the other Cadbury bars.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## aruzinsky (Oct 24, 2004)

What, nobody likes white chocolate?  I like variety.

BTW, remember the Hershey's TV commercials where the slogan was, "Change is bad. Hershey's, unchanged since 1899?"  I phoned the number on a Hershey wrapper and asked how this could be true if two listed ingredients, vanillin and soybean lecithin, didn't exist in 1899.  She said that they meant it was "basically" the same and I gave her a moral lecture.  For showing my interest, Hershey sent me a free box of chocolate bars.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 24, 2004)

Callebaut and Lindt white chocolate are my faves - for eating and cooking.

I always used to ask for a white bunny at Easter - but mainly so I could tell if my bros and sisters were sneaking bites!


----------



## aruzinsky (Oct 24, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> does anyone consider adding nuts or fruits or flavors to chocolate "adulterating" them. ok, i'm gonna run away now.....................
> 
> oh, and i love hersheys, perugina, cadbury's, and yorkie's.
> 
> ...



Unadulterated chocolate:


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 24, 2004)

Call me plebian.......but I love Reese's peanut butter cups.


----------

